# PH-Meter mit LMC6001 an MAX127



## snmatei (21. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte ein PH-Meter für den PC bauen, dass über einen MAX127 ausgelesen werden soll.
Die Spannung kommt zuerst an einen LMC6001, der die Spannung erst einmal unverstärkt an einen MAX127 weiterleiten soll, der dann die Spannung ausliest und über einen IOW an den PC leitet.
Mein Problem ist:
- Der MAX127 liest die Spannung vom LMC6001 nicht ein, sondern zeigt mir ständig nur Full-Scale (4,9875....V) oder 0V an.
- Mit einem gewöhnlichen Voltmeter ist die Spannung zu messen
- Der MAX127 funktioniert einwandfrei

Wo ist die Fehlerquelle zu suchen?

Gruss,
Sebastian.


----------



## snmatei (21. September 2009)

Hat der MAX vielleicht Probleme mit Spannungen im mV Bereich, sodass ich um eine Verstärkung nicht herum komme?


----------

